# Speichern von "Tags" in XML



## MarioR (23. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einige Parameter, nach denen ich eine StringListe durchsuche, 
diese möchte ich aber gern in eine XML-Datei, genauer eine XML-Properites-Datei
ablegen. (Damit arbeitet es sich so schön..)

Die XML sieht dann so aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE properties SYSTEM "http://java.sun.com/dtd/properties.dtd">
<properties>
	<comment>Aufrufparameter für ...</comment>
	<entry key="findeVaterZeile"><td rowspan="8" width="16%">[img]img/pix.gif[/img]<a href="javascript:popup2('</entry>
	<entry key="findeVaterNameAb">')"></entry>
	<entry key="findeVaterCh">Ch  </entry>
	<entry key="findeVaterNameBis"></a></td></entry>
	<entry key="findeMutterZeile"><td rowspan="8" >[img]img/pix.gif[/img]<a href="javascript:popup2('</entry>
	<entry key="findeMutterNameAb">')"></entry>
	<entry key="findeMutterCh">Ch  </entry>
	<entry key="findeMutterNameBis"></a></td></entry>
	<entry key="findeRuede">  Dog</td></entry>
	<entry key="findeHuendin">  Bitch</td></entry>
	<entry key="findeGeburtstagAb"></td></tr><tr><td width="27%">Born : </entry>
	<entry key="findeGeburtstagBis"></td></entry>
	<entry key="findeFotoAb"></td><td rowspan="2" width="8%"><a href="javascript:popup1('</entry>
	<entry key="findeFotoBis">')"><img</entry>
	<entry key="findeCeaHdAb"><td class=com></entry>
	<entry key="findeCeaHdBis"></td></entry>
	<entry key="keinCeaHd">Pas de commentaire</entry>
	<entry key="keinTierda"><td class=com>Aucune entrée trouvée dans la base. Il est possible de saisir les informations concernant tt en cliquant sur le lien ci dessous</td></entry>
</properties>
```

Wenn ich die nun öffne, dann schmeißt JAVA mit SAXParseException's um sich.

Kann ich überhaupt solche Strings, wie "*</td></tr><tr><td width="27%">Born : *" als Werte in 
eine XML-datei speichern ?

Gruß Mario


----------



## MarioR (23. Sep 2005)

:toll:  Problem selbst gelöst. 

Statt die Properties in eine XML-Datei zu packen macht man 
besser eine Textdatei im Format Key=Value daraus, und liest
diese dann mit *"properties.load(FileInputStream);"* ein.
Dann kan man die Properties wie gewohnt verwenden.

Datei im Key=Value Format

```
findeVaterZeile=<td rowspan="8" width="16%">[img]img/pix.gif[/img]<a href="javascript:popup2('
findeVaterNameAb=')">
findeVaterCh=Ch  
findeVaterNameBis=</a></td>
findeMutterZeile=<td rowspan="8" >[img]img/pix.gif[/img]<a href="javascript:popup2('
findeMutterNameAb=')">
findeMutterCh=Ch  
findeMutterNameBis=</a></td>
findeRuede=  Dog</td>
findeHuendin=  Bitch</td>
findeGeburtstagAb=</td></tr><tr><td width="27%">Born : 
findeGeburtstagBis=</td>
findeFotoAb=</td><td rowspan="2" width="8%"><a href="javascript:popup1('
findeFotoBis=')"><img
findeCeaHdAb=<td class=com>
findeCeaHdBis=</td>
keinCeaHd=Pas de commentaire
keinTierda=<td class=com>Aucune entrée trouvée dans la base. Il est possible de saisir les informations concernant tt en cliquant sur le lien ci dessous</td>
```

Gruß Mario


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Sep 2005)

```
<entry key="findeCeaHdBis"></td></entry>
```
mit den Escapes (nicht gerade schön) oder CDATA


----------

